# Re-Finished top sheet of snowboard. Buffed out scratches and scuff - Restored shine.



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

That looks super good man! Looked pretty sick matte as well before you applied the clear. How well does the finish hold up? Like will something like that crack up at all under cold temps/riding?


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

It should hold up well because the compound and glaze are made for a car.


----------



## bozekid (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks really good.


----------



## Adam718 (Jan 15, 2015)

bozekid said:


> Looks really good.


Thanks pal. I know it wont stay looking good once i start riding it, but its sweet to have a new board look new.


----------

